# Ip Man Movie



## Z-Man (Aug 29, 2010)

For those that haven't heard about this movie on Ip Man, check out this link below:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ip_Man_(film)


----------



## Seven (Aug 30, 2010)

Great movie, the second one wasn't that good for me but the third was almost as good as the first!


----------



## l_uk3y (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome movie.  Absolutely love it. Esp the scene in the training room against the 10 Japanese.


----------



## wushuguy (Aug 30, 2010)

Seven said:


> Great movie, the second one wasn't that good for me but the third was almost as good as the first!


I've only seen Ip Man  and Ip Man 2, with Donnie Yen as Yip Man... what is the third one?


----------



## kelkee (Aug 30, 2010)

I also thought there were only two....I thought Donnie said he wasn't doing another Ip Man movie


----------



## chrispillertkd (Aug 30, 2010)

I have this movie in my netflix queu. Looking forward to getting it in a couple of weeks.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## sesvet (Aug 30, 2010)

Link to the 3rd movie - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_is_Born_–_Ip_Man


----------



## dosk3n (Aug 31, 2010)

3rd is a prequal and different guy playing Ip Man however they are both real Wing chun practicionors and as a bonus Ip Chun is in this one.


----------



## pmosiun1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Z-Man said:


> For those that haven't heard about this movie on Ip Man, check out this link below:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ip_Man_(film)



It was a very good movie.


----------



## dosk3n (Sep 1, 2010)

Watched it last night.

It was good but not as good as Ip Man with Donnie though. Not enough fighting for my likes and I thought it was over to fast.

Not a bad Wing Chun film though and the fight with Ip Chun (Bik) is good.


----------



## Seven (Sep 1, 2010)

wushuguy said:


> I've only seen Ip Man  and Ip Man 2, with Donnie Yen as Yip Man... what is the third one?



It's a prequel called : The Legend Is Born

Not Donnie but the guy who plays him does well I think.


----------



## Fing Fang Foom (Sep 1, 2010)

I rented the original Ip Man movie for my wife from a "red box" (one of those rent over night kiosk machines) and she fell in love with the movie the second she saw it!  ( I enjoyed it too )

Needless to say, I had to run to Best Buy and buy her the Blue Ray version of Ip Man last weekend 








Have not seen #2 yet, but my wife read in "kung fu magazine" that they would be releasing the 2nd movie in theatres next year.... Any confirmation on that?


----------



## vatesi (Sep 2, 2010)

Number two came out already this year. Which issue of kungfumagazine were you reading lol.

Not as good as the first one in my opinion.


----------



## Fing Fang Foom (Sep 2, 2010)

LOL that is funny.

I was reading issue "Vol 38, #10", the October 2010 issue (with Billy blanks on the cover).

The article is on page 12 at the bottom of the first story on that page; it says;

"Well Go plans to release ip Man 2 theatrically in early 2011"


----------



## Fing Fang Foom (Sep 2, 2010)

Fing Fang Foom said:


> LOL that is funny.
> 
> I was reading issue "Vol 38, #10", the October 2010 issue (with Billy blanks on the cover).
> 
> ...


 
Oops, the magazine was called "Inside Kung Fu" (not kung fu magazine), don't know if there is a difference lol


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 14, 2010)

I finally saw this and I liked it.

The only problem I have with the movie is now I want to go back and work on Siu Nim Tao (&#23567;&#24565;&#38957; xi&#462;o niàn tóu) again :uhyeah:


----------



## ella_guru (Oct 14, 2010)

Yea the second one was a pretty bad Rocky IV sort of thing.

The first one was great. I like how he taught the factory workers the basics but they still got beat up pretty bad.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 14, 2010)

To be honest I am not sure how much of the first movie is true afterall it is loosely based on his life, but it was still a good movie.


----------

